# Punk Island - June 22nd (This Saturday) in NYC



## freepizzaforlife (Jun 20, 2013)

Who's gonna be around for this?
My band Rail Yard Ghosts is playing the Underground Riot! Stage at 11am
archive.org/details/rygTU63 for tunes


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 20, 2013)

cool man, yeah ive been wanting to check this out for a while but I've just never been in the area. if someone was willing to video some of it and put it on youtube, id like to make a blog post about it.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 20, 2013)

freepizzaforlife said:


> Who's gonna be around for this?
> My band Rail Yard Ghosts is playing the Underground Riot! Stage at 11am
> archive.org/details/rygTU63 for tunes


 
shiiit, i'm on my way back to NY but won't be back until early next week. You gonna be in town for a couple days? Goat party in the concrete jungle?


----------

